# Unusual Zenith clock - inherited



## weaverthebeaver (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I am a newbie to wus.

I am Swiss, and live now in the UK. My grandma recently passed away in Switzerland, and among her possessions was this unusual Zenith clock.

It is still in full working order and my guess from working out the dates and how old she was it is maybe 80 years or so old.

The slot at the top (pictured) is where you put Swiss francs in and it keeps the clock ticking. My mum told me it was meant so that you could save money.

I know nothing about clocks, could anyone help me date it? what movement it uses? is it rare? Not that I would ever sell it, but is it worth anything?

It still ticks well and keeps excellent time.

Thanks to all for reading.










Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

About 1925-1930 with Art Deco influence. Was a gift of a swiss life insurance company (Helvetia Vie - Leben Versicherungsgesellschaft).
19,9 x 16 x 7,9cm. Common Zenith alarm clock movement. The last one I know sold for 39 CHF on ricardo.ch. They show up on ebay.ch and ebay.de from time to time as well.


----------



## weaverthebeaver (Jan 22, 2012)

stuffler said:


> About 1925-1930 with Art Deco influence. Was a gift of a swiss life insurance company (Helvetia Vie - Leben Versicherungsgesellschaft).
> 19,9 x 16 x 7,9cm. Common Zenith alarm clock movement. The last one I know sold for 39 CHF on ricardo.ch. They show up on ebay.ch and ebay.de from time to time as well.


Hi Mike,

Perhaps not such an unusual Zenith after all....

Thanks for your kind and detailed reply. Really appreciate it.

Best Wishes,

Weaver


----------



## weaverthebeaver (Jan 22, 2012)

stuffler said:


> About 1925-1930 with Art Deco influence. Was a gift of a swiss life insurance company (Helvetia Vie - Leben Versicherungsgesellschaft).
> 19,9 x 16 x 7,9cm. Common Zenith alarm clock movement. The last one I know sold for 39 CHF on ricardo.ch. They show up on ebay.ch and ebay.de from time to time as well.


Not sure if I should have made a new thread.

My grandparents must have been both into clocks and watches. There were quiet a few others, including an omega watch (not sure the date, still works well) and a patek phillipe clock.

I have trouble getting the pictures off my phone of the patek phillipe, but I my other half took a close up shot of its movement, which looks quiet big.

When I get finally get the pics off my phone I will post pictures of the watch and the various other clocks that were scattered around the house.

For now here is the close up of the movement.

I know that this is only a partial shot, but any ideas?


----------

